# Deer Mount Options



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Just killed a NC buck and i'm getting him mounted, the question now becomes....what style? I have one mount already that is the tradition Front Facing Alert mount. It looks great and I love the look but thought i'd change it up a little with this one...how would you get this buck mounted? He's not super wide, maybe 15-16 inches but he's tall, has 14 inch G2's. I was thinking of a Alert mount but with his head facing a little to the right to show off the character of his antlers but not to much to the right. Here's a picture of the buck....any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

semi upright. ear back. whatever turn u like. he is very symetrical. great deer


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

A semi snk with an offset would look nice. Make sure you measure that cape tanned, he looks exhausted from the rut. Those meat measurements probably aren't going to be real accurate. Nice looking buck, he is really tall!


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help. I think I will go with a semi sneak offset. I thought I would do another upright offset but the more and more i see the semi sneak i am beginning to like it. Those measurements were a guess, definitely not actual. I was so pumped up from killing this deer, I caped him out and took him right over to the taxidermist without even measuring him haha i'll have plenty of time for that when i get him back. Appreciate it fellas. If anyone thinks something else will look good...i'm still open for ideas!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great buck. Congrats. I love the semi sneak too


----------



## d_miller_20 (Dec 28, 2005)

Like said above that deer will look great with the ears rolled back. I think it makes the rack look a little wider.


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

d_miller_20 said:


> Like said above that deer will look great with the ears rolled back. I think it makes the rack look a little wider.


You think so? I've always loved the alert ear look, i guess i just havent looked at the rolled back ear look enough to get use to it yet. I thought just like you said that it'll give the rack a wider look but at the same time his rack comes to about even with his ears when they're alert and i think it looks more aggressive haha still deciding! If yall have some pictures to change my mind, i've been looking all week.


----------



## Rokey199 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice buck Cowboy! 
Here's how I would mount him if you want your right turn, do a wall pedestal mount, have your taxi do the folds on the skin on the inside (right) turn of the neck and have him cock one ear like he is listening, he will look very life like. Just my suggestion, like it or don't!


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Rokey199 said:


> Nice buck Cowboy!
> Here's how I would mount him if you want your right turn, do a wall pedestal mount, have your taxi do the folds on the skin on the inside (right) turn of the neck and have him cock one ear like he is listening, he will look very life like. Just my suggestion, like it or don't!


I like that idea, thanks! So maybe the inside ear being alert and outside ear turned to be listening behind him?


----------



## Rokey199 (Jan 3, 2014)

The other way, the inside ear turned the same way the head is turned.


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Rokey199 said:


> The other way, the inside ear turned the same way the head is turned.


Ah, perfection! Thanks yall.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

here is ears back on a great mount. not mine


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Fantastic, thanks for that pic. Tho, I still think i'll do the alert ears...still think it makes the deer look more aggressive (better).


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

awesome buck ............ ears back semi sneak


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

With your guys help i've settled in on a pose. Semi Sneak, offset right....STILL stumped on the ears tho...i LOVE the aggressive/alert look of the alert ears, but all of yall seem to say go with ears back...

What's the reason for ears back?


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

UPDATE:

Alright guys, my mind is made...the ears will go back! Dangit haha I'm slowly coming around to the ears being back.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

this is late but more times then not the deers ears are back unless hes alerted. (he is listening behind him and looking ahead) and in a semi sneak it would look better. if you went with upright then alert ears would probably look better. You could do one alert and one back too.


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

asmith4 said:


> this is late but more times then not the deers ears are back unless hes alerted. (he is listening behind him and looking ahead) and in a semi sneak it would look better. if you went with upright then alert ears would probably look better. You could do one alert and one back too.


Yea i'm still rustling with the idea... I agree, it's either semi-sneak and ears back OR upright with alert ears. Either way, he will be looking left slightly.

Whatever I decide to do, I want it to show the character of the rack the best...that's why i'm having such a tough time to decide which one to do.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah man take your time deciding. i would go with semi sneak but thats prob cause i like that pose bettery haha. Just look at alot of pics of everything and find one you like the best.


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

That's exactly what i've been doing. I like the alert look the best, that's why I keep going back to it haha Either way this buck is going to look beautiful on the wall so i'm not too worried.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I really said bettery? ha i work with batteries and brain was gone. But yeah it will look good it has a unique rack


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

2 reasons for ears back:

too me, it looks more natural, and over time mounts with alert ears look fake (just me maybe)

also, rack looks bigger!!!!!!!!


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Everyone is pretty persistent and in agreeance(not sure if that's even a word) with the ears back. So, i'm taking the advice and doing the ears back...i've looked at the trail camera pictures and of course his ears are back, listening. 

To keep everyone up-to-date with the pose, he'll be Semi-Sneak and 45% turned right with ears turned back.

Now, the question begins. Am I missing anything else to consider? Such as eyes, face look, skin folds?


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

i guess for eye u could have a little white showing if you wanting to. Face look? are you talking about mouth open?.. really you wont see any skin fold unless its a severe turn and he would have to almost have a summer coat. maybe some wrinkles


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

asmith4 said:


> i guess for eye u could have a little white showing if you wanting to. Face look? are you talking about mouth open?.. really you wont see any skin fold unless its a severe turn and he would have to almost have a summer coat. maybe some wrinkles


I thought about the mouth open for a little there but I think i'll keep it simple and let the Taxi do the rest, just gonna tell her the pose I wont and let her work her magic...see what she comes up with.

I'm so pumped to get it back I can't stand it. Thanks for all yalls help! I'll be sure to post the pictures up when I get him back


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

C0wb0yChris said:


> I thought about the mouth open for a little there but I think i'll keep it simple and let the Taxi do the rest, just gonna tell her the pose I wont and let her work her magic...see what she comes up with.


*GREAT** idea!* Don't micro-manage the artist. :zip: If your taxi is any good, you won't be sorry. Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

horsedoctor said:


> *GREAT** idea!* Don't micro-manage the artist. :zip: If your taxi is any good, you won't be sorry. Looking forward to seeing the end result.


That's the exact reason I came too. I don't want her feeling the pressure to get everything how I "want" it. She'll make it perfect regardless of my input.

I get my wood duck back from her in the next couple weeks...I know it's not my buck but i'll atleast show yall how that turned out! It might be 6 months before I get my buck back.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Actually you should get it how exactly how "you" want it. If they are any good there wont be any pressure because they can do it. If they do it how they want it you cant really say its not what i was wanting. Get the pose you want with the ears the way you want and the eyes the (looking) way you want. Thats not asking to much at all..


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Agreed.. I'll let her know the pose and ears and suggest (by pictures) the eyes I like. She's got the artists eye, she'll "tweek" it to perfection.


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

I guess what I was meaning to say was, I'm not going to try to "nick-pick" every detail.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

well let us see it in 6 months. haha


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks to all of yall, I chose a semi-sneak with ears back. My taxi did a great job, i'm more than happy with it! Love the pose too! Here's some pictures...


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Great buck


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice buck, looks good


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

that was fast turn around. nice deer


----------

